# X-Box 360 Controller an PC



## Railroadfighter (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
da manche Spiele mit M/T doch ziemlich s*****e zu spielen sind, hab ich mir überlegt ein XBox 360 Gamepad zuzulegen. Kann man da den Original Controller direkt über das USB Kabel anschließen? Bracuht man (W7x64) irgendwelche speziellen Treiber? Sorry kenn mich mit dem Zeug nicht wirklich aus.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Das Problem hab ich schon seit längerem..
!!Wanted!!Günstiges & Gutes Gamepad

Aber du kannst ja Dein Glück versuchen.
Hier ist der Treiber Download:
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=Gaming


----------



## Joey (11. Februar 2009)

Ich schwör auf das Original MS 360 Pad , wenn mal ein Pad in die Hand genommen wird . 
Wird im allgemeinen auch von Windows Update erkannt und geladen wenn du es das erste mal reinstöpselst , (sofern dein PC in diesem Moment online ist ) und ist dementsprechend sofort einsatzbereit .Dann ist die Steuerungs-software eigentlich auch nicht mehr zwingend nötig glaub ich , bleibt aber weiterhin ne nette Spielerei (1 Autostarteintrag^^)


Vorsicht : ältere Spiele (San andreas *heul*  ) bieten null bis wenig Unterstützung , kannst aber alternative Software benutzen . Es gibt ein paar shareware tools um Joypad Tasten mit Keyboard tasten zu belegen.

Alles was neu rauskommt und wo noch das Microsoft "Games für Windows"  drauf steht , sollte 100% funzen.

Games for Windows


----------



## kry0 (14. Februar 2009)

Seh ich ganz genauso! Für Rennspiele zum Beispiel hab ich hier ein Xbox360 Pad rumliegen! Läuft mit vista wunderbar! Einstöpseln und loslegen... Alle Tasten funzen wie sie sollen ^^ (Bin ich von Xp nicht gewohnt gewesen  )

Und wie schon von Joey erwähnt wurde, wirste auch regelmäßig bzw. wenns nötig ist, mit Updates versorgt


----------



## Falcon (23. Februar 2009)

Ich benutz auch ein Kabelgebundenes X360 Gamepad am Rechner. Keine Probleme. Manche Spiele muss man halt erst die Belegung einstellen, die meisten neueren funktionieren Idioten-Sicher mit einer Standard-Belegung.

Würd auch gern eines meiner Wireless Pads von der X360 am PC benutzen, einen passenden USB Empfänger gibts  ja auch, aber im Internet schwirrt immer das Gerücht dass hier der Nullpunkt zu fein eingestellt sein soll und man bei minimalster Abweichung zur Nullstellung (die an der Box bzw. bei dem Kabelpad am PC ein gewissen Spielraum hat) schon "Auslenkungen" hat.
Als Versuchskaninchen wollt ich mich aber auch nicht opfern 

Ausserdem gibt's Alternative Third Party Treiber für die Pads. Ich benutz aber die Vista Standard-Treiber.


----------



## Sadu (3. März 2009)

jap, ich mein in den meistens pads steckt auch nur halb so viel entwicklungszeit wie in einem controller, der die komplette lebensdauer einer konsole überstehen soll.


----------



## CyrussM (3. März 2009)

habe das 360 Pad, mit kabel, und kanns nur empfehlen. 



Falcon schrieb:


> I
> Würd auch gern eines meiner Wireless Pads von der X360 am PC benutzen, einen passenden USB Empfänger gibts  ja auch, aber im Internet schwirrt immer das Gerücht dass hier der Nullpunkt zu fein eingestellt sein soll und man bei minimalster Abweichung zur Nullstellung (die an der Box bzw. bei dem Kabelpad am PC ein gewissen Spielraum hat) schon "Auslenkungen" hat.




Diese gerüchte basieren auf tatsachen , aber das liegt daran weil Microsoft, keine "Deadzone" in ihrem Treiber eingebaut hat. Also das nur das Fingerauflegen auf einen Stick eine bewegung bedeutet. So ist es dann sehr schwer ist den Stick in mittelstellung zu halten, würd schon fast unmöglich sagen. 

Das ist zu beobachten in älteren Spielen die keine native 360 Pad unterstüzung haben. (zB. Prince of persia die ersten 2 teile oder ältere NFS)
Aber die deadzone wird von den Spielen erzwungen wenn sies unterstüzen.

Neuere Spiele gehen tadellos, mache spiele gehen sogar "Nur" mit dem 360 pad. 
Sehr schön finde ich das bei den meisten spielen dann ingame nicht mehr angezeigt wird "drücke button 10 zum springen" (how the f*** is den jetzt der 10te Knopf, anfang zu zählen...) sondern die richten Symbole benutzt werden, alla drücke zum springen "grünes A" oder "blaues X" (mit dem richtige Icon), sehr praktisch !


mfg cyruss


----------



## Minga_Bua (4. März 2009)

Also kann man auch bedenkenlos zu einem wireless controller greifen? Für Pc Spiele ?


----------



## Heng (4. März 2009)

Hab auch ne 360 mit wireless Controller. Was braucht man denn da für einen Adapter um die am pc zu betreiben?


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. März 2009)

Ich hab jetzt den Wireless Controller hier, bei mir funzt er perfekt. Du brauchst nur den USb Adapter dazu, da gibts auch ein set mit beidem. Und das gute ist das du an nur einem adapter bis zu 4 Pads verwenden kannst.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Heng (4. März 2009)

Diesen Adapter?
Controller Wireless Adapter USB XBox 360 ID 11270


----------



## msix38 (4. März 2009)

Gibs den auch bei MM oder Saturn?


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. März 2009)

Ich hab beim Saturn dieses Set gekauft, nur eben als Wireless Controller mit dem Adapter dabei. Hat hier in Österreich nen 50er gekostet, also 10€ für den Funk Adapter. Die Dame dort hat mir jedenfalls gesagt das die Kabelvariante ausverkauft ist und auch nicht mehr geliefert wird.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## msix38 (4. März 2009)

aahhh danke, ich glaube ich hab das auch mal bei Saturn gesehen..schau nochmal nach dort.


----------



## Heng (4. März 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Saturn dieses Set gekauft, nur eben als Wireless Controller mit dem Adapter dabei



Ist da drinn der selbe adapter wie oben gepostet?
Sind die PC und xBox controller genau identisch?


----------



## msix38 (4. März 2009)

Er meinte er hat dasselbe gekauft, halt nur als Wireless mit diesem Funkadapter weil die Kabelvariante ausverkauft war.
Was meinst du mit identisch?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. März 2009)

der Adapter da hatte ich allerdings mal bei MM gekauft

PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter für Windows: Amazon.de: Games

oder man nimmt einfach den hier

http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-Contr..._3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1236184654&sr=8-3

auch meine 2 X-Box Controller funktionieren wunderbar auch am Pc 
der eine halt mit Play and Charge + Wirerless Controller (2 USB Ports weg) da der Akku defekt ist aus dem Play und Charge git ein AA Akku ist vollständig defekt das andere geht noch (hatte den aufgebrochen und nachgesehen mit spannungsprüfer) und mit normalen Batterien funktioniert das Pad ihrgendwie auch nicht mehr warum auch immer

und dann habe ich mit für 35 Euro noch einen 2. mit Kabel gekauft und nutzt nun nur noch den im moment / sowohl am PC als auch an der X-Box


----------



## Heng (4. März 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit identisch?


Naja ob die Orginalen xbox controller die bei der xbox mit dabei sind, dieselben sind wie die PC controller
Xbox 360 - Controller Wireless Original: Amazon.de: Games
PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows, weiß: Microsoft: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## msix38 (4. März 2009)

Dürften dieselben sein.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. März 2009)

ja nur das bei dem für Windows gleich der Wirerless usb adapter dabei ist
den man aber auch einzeln siehe meine links kaufen kann 
bei deinen beiden links


----------



## ersmuk (25. März 2012)

Hi,
die passende Anleitung zum anschließen des wireless controllers an den pc gibts hier

Wenn man eh einen guten PC hat kann man sich meiner Meinung nach eine Spielekonsole sparen! 

Schönen Sonntag noch euch


----------



## 23tom23 (25. März 2012)

Der Thread ist über 3 Jahre alt.....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

Manche _Dinge_ ändern sich nie...


----------

